# I'm not yours anymore



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

A voice ,barely heard, from an unknown country rips you apart. It cuts through the layers one by one. Paid for again ,and again, in tears, vomit and sleep deprived madness. The layers dropped or removed painfully until only your core remains. 


Few people know you now. There are more battles to be fought and more pain to feel but with every skirmish you are stronger now. With each loss you are stronger.

The pain diminishes and it is quiet. There is nothing left you recognize. No comfortable familiarity to see the world from. No artifice or pretense to hide behind. You stand still, quiet, changed and secure. 


There is no more hatred, aching pain or anger. What's left is feeling deep inside you. The memory of a love you believed would last. A distillation of all the love, pain, loneliness and your own failing false starts. 

It is small and precious and part of you. 


And then one day. You dance with a stranger laughing because your dancing.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

And from the ashes...

Hope.

(Kind of wondering what brought this on, BTW...)


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Went to a wedding of an old friend who knew me as part of a couple.

I was put on the "oops what do we do with them table"

Ended up having a ball


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

ing said:


> A voice ,barely heard, from an unknown country rips you apart. It cuts through the layers one by one. Paid for again ,and again, in tears, vomit and sleep deprived madness. The layers dropped or removed painfully until only your core remains.
> 
> 
> Few people know you now. There are more battles to be fought and more pain to feel but with every skirmish you are stronger now. With each loss you are stronger.
> ...


Beautiful ing, and lots of feeling I recognise there! 

A new life starting to emerge from the ashes.

The Phoenix Rising at last.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Ing- sounds like progress to me and that is a very good thing.

I hope all is well and improving on your end.

Happiness post D can be a reality. 

Does the stranger have potential for another date?

Good luck
WD


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

workindad said:


> Happiness post D can be a reality.
> 
> Does the stranger have potential for another date?
> 
> ...


Hey WD
No. That was the good bit. I was just dancing and laughing for the hell of it. She was attractive, young and interested but then so are the other women I am dating 
Boom chika wow wow.

I posted this because in the darkest time it is hard to believe that there will ever be a time when the pain of infidelity or missing that person you loved does go away. 

Hope it is rolling along for you too WD


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

ing said:


> Hey WD
> No. That was the good bit. I was just dancing and laughing for the hell of it. She was attractive, young and interested but then so are the other women I am dating
> Boom chika wow wow.
> 
> ...


Life is good on my end. My kids are starting another school year- still living with me- I also have an interesting lady that I have met that seems to have some promise. Time will tell. 

WD


----------

